# Fred Jones says he will not defend his dunk contest crown



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> He could have tried to prove them wrong -- again -- but decided not to defend his title during the All-Star Game festivities in Denver.
> 
> Jones said all those dunks come with a price.
> 
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/articles/5/208552-3085-036.html


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a big dissapointment, I really wanted to see Fred prove all his critics wrong.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

What a gaping axe-wound.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

that is GAY


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm not very happy about this. He should be proud and honored to defende his title. 

Some people I do want to see in the contest are

JR Smith
Josh Smith
Lebron (even though he won't)
J-Rich


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

Ugh. That is stupid.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

BOOO!!! That's 'cuz he knows he can't win again this year!! Last yr's win was a fluuuke!!!

(oh and I like Fred Jones btw  )


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When you only have 4 dunkers it's pretty pointless anyway. Push it back up to 8, at least then guys will want to compete against one another.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That is retarted I mean just because you can dunk doesnt mean your just a dunker. You dont prove people about your all around game by NOT participating in a dunk contest you prove people wrong by HAVING AN ALL AROUND GAME...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who's actually said that they'll be competing at the Dunk Competition?

I really want to see the Smiths go at it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> BOOO!!! That's 'cuz he knows he can't win again this year!! Last yr's win was a fluuuke!!!


The main reason Freddie pulled out was because of his injury from last year. He also may be pulling a Vince Carter and just being afraid of hurting himself more.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Who's actually said that they'll be competing at the Dunk Competition?
> 
> I really want to see the Smiths go at it.


Apparently Iggy got an invite

And HKF, I agree. Bring it back upto 8


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> The main reason Freddie pulled out was because of his injury from last year. He also may be pulling a Vince Carter and just being afraid of hurting himself more.


Yah I know I'm sure Freddie's got good reason for pulling out this year. But still, Freddie's win last yr was pretty controversial, considering:

- JRich pulled his best dunk in the first round, and couldn't make anything in the 2nd round
- Freddie got a 50 on a pretty mediocre dunk in the first round...
- ... while Chris Anderson had a nice reverse windmill but got a pretty low score


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> - JRich pulled his best dunk in the first round, and couldn't make anything in the 2nd round


And yet he still got like 8 chances



> - ... while Chris Anderson had a nice reverse windmill but got a pretty low score


He also got repayed for getting a high score on a ****ty dunk.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Yah I know I'm sure Freddie's got good reason for pulling out this year. But still, Freddie's win last yr was pretty controversial, considering:
> ...


Yeah, but Jones's final dunk when he was basically horizontal was amazing.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> "I think that's why a lot of people are shying away from being in the contest and doing other things because then that's your label," said Jones


Well a guy named Michael Jordan was in it and I'm pretty sure he received no such label.

I'm dissapointed that Fred won't be competing.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I guess we'll never see the thing "like something out of the matrix."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I guess we'll never see the thing "like something out of the matrix."


Maybe he'll do it in a game?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Things that the dunk contest should change:

-Let it be 8 people
-Let there be more people able to join (screw the 3 year rule)


and thats basically it


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I like the 3 year rule, because it gives youngins a chance to perform. It gets the name out there, plus the NBA is always looking for good young talent to market.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I think they should have a dunk spectacular where all the active current former dunk champs all go head to head.... think about the names in that.... Kobe, Vince, BRENT BARRY!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i am glad fred isn't going to bother with it. the dunk contest is boring and has been for long time. i have seen every dunk that is humanly possible and it probably puts alot of unneccesary wear and tear on the guys anyway. a one on one contest would be much cooler but that would never happen because it would be more exiciting to watch. other than the 3 point challenge, i won't be watching anything else in reguards to the allstar weekend. good for fred.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> i have seen every dunk that is humanly possible


Did you see J-Rich's lob into a 180 reverse between the legs before? We'll be likely to see dunks every contest that we've never seen before by very inventive players. There's a good reason besides athleticism that some players are in the contest and others aren't, and that's creativity.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Freddie Jones will never be more than a decent role player. By winning dunk competitions then at least he'll be remembered for something when his career is over.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> Freddie Jones will never be more than a decent role player. By winning dunk competitions then at least he'll be remembered for something when his career is over.


You have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> Freddie Jones will never be more than a decent role player. By winning dunk competitions then at least he'll be remembered for something when his career is over.


He won't be a star, but this year he's been a go-to player. He's also one of our fan favorites. I think he'll make a very good 6th man at the peak of his career. Not anything memorable, but he's good to have on your team.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> You have no idea what your talking about.


Care to elaborate? I'm sure making a comment that someone doesn't know what they're talking about makes you feel all big inside, but why should I believe that _you_ know what you're talking about if you don't even try to explain yourself?

What exactly gives you the impression that he'll be anything more than a solid role-player? He'll be turning 26 in less than two months, and he hasn't really shown any signs of being special. He has a pretty solid jumpshot, I'll give him that, but he's nothing special on defense and doesn't exactly strike fear into his opponents hearts on offense. I'll admit that I have only seen him 5 or 6 times this season, probably much less than the rest of you, but nothing from his game suggests that he'll be something special. If you'd like to dispute that, then by all means, go ahead, and I'll listen to what you have to say. If you're going to just tell me I have no idea what I'm talking about again, though, then don't even bother wasting my time. Every team has their fan favorites and I respect that, but it's not an insult to call a guy a role-player if that's what he is. If I was to say that he'll be out of the league in two years, however, then you'd have a legitimate beef.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

"Don't want to be labeled as a dunker"

For some reason, I hate that excuse.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Double Post


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> 
> What exactly gives you the impression that he'll be anything more than a solid role-player? He'll be turning 26 in less than two months, and he hasn't really shown any signs of being special. He has a pretty solid jumpshot, I'll give him that, but he's nothing special on defense and doesn't exactly strike fear into his opponents hearts on offense. I'll admit that I have only seen him 5 or 6 times this season, probably much less than the rest of you, but nothing from his game suggests that he'll be something special.


I can tell you haven't seen Freddie much this year. He's had some good games and some bad games. When he's good, he plays very good defense, hits his jump shots, including a much needed 3-point shot. He has an amazing skill at getting past defenders to the basket and is especially good at off balance layups. It's unbelievable where he can get the ball off the glass in. He also has a very good veritcal which makes him one of the best shotblocking SG's in the league. When he's off, though, he's not much use.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I can tell you haven't seen Freddie much this year. He's had some good games and some bad games. When he's good, he plays very good defense, hits his jump shots, including a much needed 3-point shot. He has an amazing skill at getting past defenders to the basket and is especially good at off balance layups. It's unbelievable where he can get the ball off the glass in. He also has a very good veritcal which makes him one of the best shotblocking SG's in the league. When he's off, though, he's not much use.


I can tell that you didn't even read my post. I told you that I've seen six Pacers games this season, with no less than four of them coming after the fight when you guys were under-manned, so I've seen him about as much as you can see a player who plays on a team that is rarely shown on TV in Canada. If you had read my post you would have noticed that I did say that he has a nice little jumper. I take it that your comments about his ability to beat his man were made in regards to my comment about him not striking fear into his opponents hearts (assuming that you _did_ indeed read my post, which, once again, I can't help but doubt). There are tons of swingmen in the league who can do this. In fact, it's pretty much essential for any slasher. The fact that he can beat his man off the dribble every now and then is great, but it doesn't mean that he's anything special. I thought it was great when he hit his head on the rim blocking a guy last season, but that doesn't mean he's one of the best shotblocking SG's in the league (Josh Smith, Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, Gerald Wallace, Andre Iguodala, Dwyane Wade are all better off the top of my head). Having a great vertical doesn't mean that you're a great shotblocker.

I can tell you guys love Fred Jones (since he is a fan favorite, as you mentioned) so it doesn't matter what I say, because unless I sit here and tell you that he's a special player and a budding star, you'll probably just doubt my credibility and become displeased with me. Every team has a guy who they value far much more than anyone else would. There's nothing wrong with, but don't get angry if fans of other teams feel differently sometimes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> The fact that he can beat his man off the dribble every now and then is great, but it doesn't mean that he's anything special. I thought it was great when he hit his head on the rim blocking a guy last season, but that doesn't mean he's one of the best shotblocking SG's in the league (Josh Smith, Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, Gerald Wallace, Andre Iguodala, Dwyane Wade are all better off the top of my head). Having a great vertical doesn't mean that you're a great shotblocker.


I'll give you that Gerald Wallace and Josh Smith are better than Freddie, but I tend to think of them as SF's. Seriously Freddie has blocked a lot of 7 footers in his career, an amazing feat for a guy 6'2''. Though he doesn't exactly stuff the guy head-on, he is great at jumping across the lane ro from behind. I haven't seen much of Iggy or so I can't tell you on that, but he is definately better than Dwyane Wade, and on the same level or better than Kobe or T-Mac. Freddie really just doesn't beat his man every now and then, if he's having a good shooting game, his defender will have to guard him on the perimeter and Freddie can easily blow by him. He's not the most consistant player in the league, but he'll have his good and bad games. I still think that he is a great 6th man to have on your team.


----------

